# HOW DO YOU DO IT???



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

We're they smoking in the car? If not...who cares?


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> We're they smoking in the car? If not...who cares?


Ahhhhh! You smoke! Non smokers care and can smell that s***


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I smoke occasionally, yes. But mostly when I'm drinking or waiting for the 2am surge to get where I want.

As long as you're not breathing the smoke...it shouldn't matter. Now, if they smoke in their car, that's understandable. I have taken rides where you could tell that the driver just finished a cigarette...that's gross.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I smoke occasionally, yes. But mostly when I'm drinking or waiting for the 2am surge to get where I want.
> 
> As long as you're not breathing the smoke...it shouldn't matter. Now, if they smoke in their car, that's understandable. I have taken rides where you could tell that the driver just finished a cigarette...that's gross.


Agreed!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


at .85 cent a mile what do you want and what do you think you deserve.I tell tell you what the pax deserve a car that was piece together at a junk yard


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Well ,Black Dynamite, It's probably a good thing that most of us could give two ****s about your universe.


FYI...if you type "@" in front of the username it will tag them in the post
(e.g. - Davesway10 )


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ahh, thank you. I knew there was a way but couldn't remember.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

NP Davesway10.
I have a slight Don Quixote complex


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> at .85 cent a mile what do you want and what do you think you deserve.I tell tell you what the pax deserve a car that was piece together at a junk yard


I hear ya! But at 85¢, I wouldn't be driving


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I hear ya! But at 85¢, I wouldn't be driving


I like to wait for the surge that the only way to do it what the per mile rate in you city


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I hear ya! But at 85¢, I wouldn't be driving


Something inside of me would love to see all UBER drivers, unite, quit, find better jobs and watch this company crumble.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> Something inside of me would love to see all UBER drivers, unite, quit, find better jobs and watch this company crumble.


to many people do this as there only source of income so a lot of people have no choice


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

black dynamite said:


> Something inside of me would love to see all UBER drivers, unite, quit, find better jobs and watch this company crumble.


Their training is a twenty minute video. They would have drivers on in a matter of hours


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Their training is a twenty minute video. They would have drivers on in a matter of hours


They over flood the cities with new driver that don't know they are being screwed


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> They over flood the cities with new driver that don't know they are being screwed


True...but still doing rides. That's all they care about. All drivers are replaceable.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> True...but still doing rides. That's all they care about. All drivers are replaceable.


It hard to argue with that


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I like to wait for the surge that the only way to do it what the per mile rate in you city


We used to have "gravy" but now its down to $1.45p/m! From what I've been reading, most drivers would kill for that! As for me, if it drops any lower, I'm out. At that point I'm LOSING money.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


^^^
What about passengers that get in and have been smoking and leave that telltale odor behind that is so objectionable to your refined sensibilities? 
Why don't you get your little tapping fingers going on and text Uber about having some vehicles that refuse smokers, period!
That of course would require the driver to "sniff down" the potential pax (both breath and body) and refuse them even if they were passively in a location where there was smoking going on.... and then refuse to transport on that basis. 
Sound like a good idea to you? 
Good, you're nominated.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

shit 1.45 for uber x is good compared to most cites


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> to many people do this as there only source of income so a lot of people have no choice


Sad!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm a driver and I don't smoke, but the smell can't be any worse then when you pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Ss


KMANDERSON said:


> shit 1.45 for uber x is good compared to most cites


so I've heard!


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Lou W said:


> I'm a driver and I don't smoke, but the smell can't be any worse then when you pull your head out of your ass.


Scram kid!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> Ss
> so I've heard!


What city do you live in I bet they will drop it soon


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Cyber bullies! Stay off my post. I don't have time for *******.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What city do you live in I bet they will drop it soon


Palm Springs area. Ya! I'm ready to bolt!


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> Palm Springs area. Ya! I'm ready to bolt!


I've got other rods in the fire


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating???


Do you really care about this?


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Do you really care about this?


Just curious


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

All the smokers gettin' pissed at me....LOL


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I smoke between trips in the car all the time. 2500+ trips nobody has ever said anything to me 4.78 rating.
Its doable with a little effort and common sense


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I smoke between trips in the car all the time. 2500+ trips nobody has ever said anything to me 4.78 rating.
> Its doable with a little effort and common sense


Good man


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Independent Contractor can smoke like a chimney if they so desire. I've encountered far more foul odors from pax than any latent smoke smell.

UBER ON


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> What about passengers that get in and have been smoking and leave that telltale odor behind that is so objectionable to your refined sensibilities?
> Why don't you get your little tapping fingers going on and text Uber about having some vehicles that refuse smokers, period!
> That of course would require the driver to "sniff down" the potential pax (both breath and body) and refuse them even if they were passively in a location where there was smoking going on.... and then refuse to transport on that basis.
> ...


I have stinky ass customers get in my car all the time. Thing is, they take the stank with them and by morning my car is back to normal. When someone smokes in their car, that shit is saturated in the carpet, in the roof, in the fabric. Non smokers can tell when their rental car has been smoked in.... eh, but what do I know?? I'm just a non smoking idiot with a question and an opinion.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Independent Contractor can smoke like a chimney if they so desire. I've encountered far more foul odors from pax than any latent smoke smell.
> 
> UBER ON


Yep! That's why I hate taxis!!!


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> shit 1.45 for uber x is good compared to most cites


It was $2.00 when I started (Palm Springs)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> It was $2.00 when I started (Palm Springs)


.85 cents a mile in dallas you have to catch surge to make any money


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I smoke occasionally, yes. But mostly when I'm drinking or waiting for the 2am surge to get where I want.
> 
> As long as you're not breathing the smoke...it shouldn't matter. Now, if they smoke in their car, that's understandable. I have taken rides where you could tell that the driver just finished a cigarette...that's gross.


how can that driver afford cigarettes at these low rates


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought the original post discussed someone leaning against their car smoking. My bad. But seeing as how you are bringing your opinion to the table the question is moot.



black dynamite said:


> I have stinky ass customers get in my car all the time. Thing is, they take the stank with them and by morning my car is back to normal. When someone smokes in their car, that shit is saturated in the carpet, in the roof, in the fabric. Non smokers can tell when their rental car has been smoked in.... eh, but what do I know?? I'm just a non smoking idiot with a question and an opinion.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


Leaning against her car smoking- there we are.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Their training is a twenty minute video. They would have drivers on in a matter of hours


Twenty minute training video? News to me...and I'm at 94 trips. They are really dumping drivers onto the road as soon as they can. That's why I find the phrase "carefully vetted drivers" hilarious.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> Cyber bullies! Stay off my post. I don't have time for *******.


You are, what you eat. Just saying.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> how can that driver afford cigarettes at these low rates


I don't know. I have a regular job and this is a side gig


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> You are, what you eat. Just saying.


LOL


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Davesway10.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to smoke in the car. The phone beeps so often I get out light up a cigarette then it beeps. But I keep the windows open and hopefully enough of it goes away. 

$0.85 a mile isn't enough when you have a $1,500 a month mortgage or rent 250 + utilities 350 car payment 150 insurance + 300 + credit card bills.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

im a non smoker, i saw at a gas station a uber driver in a shirt and tie (lol) app on , in windshield and he lit up a smoke as he got in his car windows closed, i just laughed and figured he would be out of the system in weeks im sure. nonsmokers will rate very low for that.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


I don't smoke in my vehicle even when it's just me. I do smoke outside of my vehicle between rides. As long as you're not in an enclosed space and don't let the smoke settle on you, it's really only your breath and your smoking hand that you need to worry about. So I end up eating a lot of my mints and, just to be safe, I spray my smoking hand with Ozium. My 365 day rating is 4.9


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

I remember in our "training" UBER talked about strong oders in the car whether foul or perfumy. I'm not hating on smokers by any means, but if I had that habit, as a professional driver I would never smoke in my car. I would chew nic gum, wear a patch, something.... but not smoke. I used to drive cab back in the day, and I was the only driver who wore a shirt and tie. I hold myself to a higher standard. Not better than anyone else.... that's just me. If you smoke in your car and have a high star rating, I'm impressed!


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


I believe you may want to order uber black/suv since you are of a sensitive nature.
Are you the same guy who drives into a self serve gas station wondering why the clerk won't come out to clean your windshield?.
Next question please !


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> I believe you may want to order uber black/suv since you are of a sensitive nature.
> Are you the same guy who drives into a self serve gas station wondering why the clerk won't come out to clean your windshield?.
> Next question please !


----------



## Kathryn T (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey newbie here, I start next week with Uberx. What is the rate in LA/Orange County?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> I don't smoke in my vehicle even when it's just me. I do smoke outside of my vehicle between rides. As long as you're not in an enclosed space and don't let the smoke settle on you, it's really only your breath and your smoking hand that you need to worry about. So I end up eating a lot of my mints and, just to be safe, I spray my smoking hand with Ozium. My 365 day rating is 4.9


Actually there is a thing called "third hand smoke" which is what lingers on upholstery and clothing. It can set off asthma attacks in susceptible people. I will give pretty much any driver a 5 unless they scare me but that would hurt your rating if I got in the car. I have severe asthma which is normally well controlled but cigarette smoke is one of my worst triggers.

I have had to use inhaler because of pax with smoky clothes. You smokers THINK we can't tell. You are wrong.

If I were a poor asthmatic who could not afford the health insurance , allergy shots and medication I take for my asthma I couldn't do this job. But I certainly wouldn't expect to have an issue as a person without those things as a rider.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Kathryn T said:


> Hey newbie here, I start next week with Uberx. What is the rate in LA/Orange County?


$4 min/$1 per mile/18 cents a minute/$1 base. Almost as bad as Orlando. Get the customer app it tells you what you need to know.


----------



## Kathryn T (Sep 25, 2015)

Lou W said:


> $4 min/$1 per mile/18 cents a minute/$1 base. Almost as bad as Orlando. Get the customer app it tells you what you need to know.


Thank you Lou!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Kathryn T.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days toOpt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually there is a thing called "third hand smoke" which is what lingers on upholstery and clothing. It can set off asthma attacks in susceptible people. I will give pretty much any driver a 5 unless they scare me but that would hurt your rating if I got in the car. I have severe asthma which is normally well controlled but cigarette smoke is one of my worst triggers.
> 
> I have had to use inhaler because of pax with smoky clothes. You smokers THINK we can't tell. You are wrong.
> 
> If I were a poor asthmatic who could not afford the health insurance , allergy shots and medication I take for my asthma I couldn't do this job. But I certainly wouldn't expect to have an issue as a person without those things as a rider.


If smokers don't care about their lungs, how are they supposed to care about yours???


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

black dynamite said:


> If smokers don't care about their lungs, how are they supposed to care about yours???


Maybe they don't. But the 1 star they might.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Many Uber drivers are smokers and here are a few ways we get by. Don't smoke in your car unless you have to and will have some time to remove the smell or try an e-cigarette vaping device. Use ozium. Rub baking soda into the seats and other fabric before you vacuum. The same things that are best for removing pax odors also work on smoke. On a bad night it may just be better to risk taking the ratings hit of a smoke smell rather than the ratings hit of being rude to a pax after a night of dealing with idiots. A suprising number of pax are also smokers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*Use 1 cp vinegar in the wash to get the smoke odor out of clothing.*


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Many Uber drivers are smokers and here are a few ways we get by. Don't smoke in your car unless you have to and will have some time to remove the smell or try an e-cigarette vaping device. Use ozium. Rub baking soda into the seats and other fabric before you vacuum. The same things that are best for removing pax odors also work on smoke. On a bad night it may just be better to risk taking the ratings hit of a smoke smell rather than the ratings hit of being rude to a pax after a night of dealing with idiots. A suprising number of pax are also smokers.


I've had pax dragging on a cig just before they get in my ride and I think, Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Use 1 cp vinegar in the wash to get the smoke odor out of clothing.


good tip


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I've had pax dragging on a cig just before they get in my ride and I think, Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!


I've had pax do the samething with marijuana and it drives me nuts. I REALLY don't want the next pax smelling that and thinking it was me.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I've had pax do the samething with marijuana and it drives me nuts. I REALLY don't want the next pax smelling that and thinking it was me.


Heeeeeey, Mon!


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

If I were a pax and a car arrived where it smelled like smoke, I would cancel. I keep my Uber car free of all odors. I don't eat in my car and when I stop for a meal I make sure not to eat onions, fish, garlic, if I know I'm going to drive more before ending the day. Odor free. They pay for my service. It should be as perfect as possible.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Doc Nyto.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

If you have passed the 30-day mark, email [email protected] and ask for an opt-out form so the law firm (handling the CA case) can represent you. Many did not opt out.

UNS


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

I have found that the cig smell dissipates after a few minutes. If a rider gets in who has just sucked one down, I typically roll down the windows for a while. If they complain (too cold), I just tell them I was gagging.

I actually find the stench of alcohol more annoying. It doesn't dissipate during the course of a ride.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Doc Nyto said:


> If I were a pax and a car arrived where it smelled like smoke, I would cancel. I keep my Uber car free of all odors. I don't eat in my car and when I stop for a meal I make sure not to eat onions, fish, garlic, if I know I'm going to drive more before ending the day. Odor free. They pay for my service. It should be as perfect as possible.


It's gonna suck when I get a new ride this year!


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Doc Nyto said:


> If I were a pax and a car arrived where it smelled like smoke, I would cancel. I keep my Uber car free of all odors. I don't eat in my car and when I stop for a meal I make sure not to eat onions, fish, garlic, if I know I'm going to drive more before ending the day. Odor free. They pay for my service. It should be as perfect as possible.


You must be paid very well in your area. I think that if they got a safe ride home the riders should be pleased. Why should they be treated like royalty for the pennies they toss at you? I understand being professional, but I eat what I want where I want.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

black dynamite said:


> I met an UBER driver with her app on, waiting for a "ping". She was leaning up against her car, smoking! I thought to myself, if I was a rider and I got into her car and smelled cigarette smoke, I would get out! I put this past another friend/driver and he said he would do the same thing! My question is this: How do you smokers maintain a high star rating??? I really want to know cause in my universe, that would never be! ???


Please tell me more about this mythical universe...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

black dynamite said:


> I've had pax dragging on a cig just before they get in my ride and I think, Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!


I've done that for the last time. Next time, cancel, and drive away.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> Please tell me more about this mythical universe...


The universe of preferring others more important


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jedi Driver said:


> Please tell me more about this mythical universe...


The universe where it is illegal to deprive people of clean air while they're at work. Like California and most other states...


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The universe where it is illegal to deprive people of clean air while they're at work. Like California and most other states...


Just to clarify, the OP mentioned that he saw a driver smoking outside of her car waiting for a ping. In that universe, the driver is working and depriving herself of clean air...drivers who smoke outside of the vehicle are everywhere, so I was poking at his comment. Show me a low paying service job without any smokers on the "team," and then I wouldn't find a comment like "in my universe that would never be" slightly comical.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> Just to clarify, the OP mentioned that he saw a driver smoking outside of her car waiting for a ping. In that universe, the driver is working and depriving herself of clean air...drivers who smoke outside of the vehicle are everywhere, so I was poking at his comment. Show me a low paying service job without any smokers on the "team," and then I wouldn't find a comment like "in my universe that would never be" slightly comical.


People like that are the reason I always take the Uber logo out of my windshield when smoking in or next to my car. Deactivating all smokers would probably take more drivers off the road than the strike proposed on other threads.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> People like that are the reason I always take the Uber logo out of my windshield when smoking in or next to my car. Deactivating all smokers would probably take more drivers off the road than the strike proposed on other threads.


Good riddance on so many levels. I'm gonna 1* you if I as a rider smell smoke. I was promised a clean car, & I want clean air in that clean car.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Good riddance. Unless you are a damn good driver I'm gonna 1* you if i smell smoke. I was promised a clean car, & I want clean air in that clean car.


For a second thought your name was 'Sancto Burbs'. I agree pax should not be exposed to the smoke smell, but giving 1* (as opposed to 2-3*) because you may smell smoke is the kind of pax attitude that so many drivers complain about on this forum. If the smell is strong I understand, the driver should know better, but don't penalize him because another pax may have spent the night chainsmoking. Uber is a discount service with low paid drivers, if you want a higher end service Uber has those options available to you. Also keep in mind that attitudes towards smoking are different around the country than they are in California. For a good tip I am more than happy to enjoy a smoke with a pax on a long ride and then make my car odor free before my next pickup. 
My comfort is more important to me than the occasional hit my rating takes from the flawed star system.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Bottom line: smokers are gonna be offended and pissed. Most non-smokers will agree with me. I thank God for two things, I don't have that vice, one, second I live in California!!! Woo Hooooo!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> For a second thought your name was 'Sancto Burbs'. I agree pax should not be exposed to the smoke smell, but giving 1* (as opposed to 2-3*) because you may smell smoke is the kind of pax attitude that so many drivers complain about on this forum. If the smell is strong I understand, the driver should know better, but don't penalize him because another pax may have spent the night chainsmoking. Uber is a discount service with low paid drivers, if you want a higher end service Uber has those options available to you. Also keep in mind that attitudes towards smoking are different around the country than they are in California. For a good tip I am more than happy to enjoy a smoke with a pax on a long ride and then make my car odor free before my next pickup.
> My comfort is more important to me than the occasional hit my rating takes from the flawed star system.


Your "comfort"? You are a nicotine junkie. A drug addict. You can easily not smoke during a 5 hour shift. You are making a conscious choice. You are deciding to throw trash all over your car and tell me I can shove it, and I am at fault for giving you a 1*.

Just to be clear ... I am a Driver as well as a rider ... and have spent years in taxis that smelled of smoke because the driver was nose-blind. You stink. You cannot "de-stink" a car where people have been smoking. I have always given taxi drivers the option of explaining that their previous customer smoked and he was afraid to stop them. But Uber is different. It is official Uber policy that there is no-smoking in the car. You made a concious decision to foist off a stinky car on Pax 2 simply because you smoke, going against Uber policy. 1* for sure.

If we could get all the drivers who think passengers don't deserve a clean smoke-free car ... oh that's right. That is the taxi mentality that has allowed Uber to thrive.

I'm sure you have a 4.9 and have been driving for over a year netting $20/hr.


----------

